# Ric-A-Dam-Doo on CBC



## exspy (9 Sep 2014)

I was able to watch this on CBC Edmonton because I have time shift channels via my cable provider.  I don't know why it wasn't available across Canada in prime time, but that's the CBC's decision to make.

On the whole I enjoyed it.  The piece on Tommy Prince through family interviews was the best part.  And they did a good job of showing the family aspect of a regiment.  Maybe I was just hoping for more soldiering and less sentiment.  (And less commercials.)

There were a couple of things about today's soldiers however, that I couldn't get my head around.  Now the topic of overweight Canadian soldiers has been done to death here so I'll leave it alone.  But what is with tattoos on the face and hands?  And what is with the beards?  I know about pioneers, but there seemed to be beards in every sub-unit that was presented.  It's a whole new Army I guess.  Well, enough of my old man rants.

If it's aired again it's worth the time to watch it.  Overall, three out of five coronets.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## Old EO Tech (10 Sep 2014)

We had a preview at 1VP before it aired in Alberta, the CBC director said it would likely air nationally in November, but that scheduling is up to the national CBC people.


----------

